# Renovation, level too high, what tool



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a tall fescue lawn, havent had home long, lawn overtaken by lots of crabgrass. I just applied Killzall today. It bothers me a bit that the thatch can be seen above concrete level. What would be the best, or easier method to remove all thatch to lower the level? I was going to buy an inexpensive electric rototiller, since it will rarely be used. Just debating if I want to go threw the work to lower the lawn, or just dethatch with my little electric dethatcher and re-seed.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I used a sod cutter to lower the grade to the hardscapes


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Apr 20, 2018)

@onyxslawn 
Thanks... I was thinking maybe I could use my weed trimmer to tapper the edge down....but I assume a sod cutter would be more uniform.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If it's not a large area, I use my verticutter and put it at the lowest setting. It loosens the top layer and I go back and forth with it. I use a flat shovel to take away the loose dirt. Of course, if you had grass there, you won't anymore...


----------

